# aiming focus technique



## kevinXforce (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello, KSPete:

Having wrestled with the same issue of focus point, I've found that the following is pretty much the consensus:

First, get Bernie Pellerite's book: IDIOT PROOF ARCHERY and read it carefully. He discusses the reasons WHY it can be EITHER way, namely with focus on the pin or target. For spot shooters, some focus on the pin, especially IF they are experienced rifle/handgun shooters. Most others usually focus on the spot. Many highly qualified archers cannot TELL you how they focus, so their well-meant answers may be confusing. Hunters and moving target shooters generally focus on a very small area of the AMIMAL and let the pin blur a bit.

The most important thing is that while you can do it either way, you must NOT transfer your focus back and forth between the pin and target because this creates mental and sight PICTURE interruptions. 

It's also essential that you have your vision checked, corrected and if wearing glasses, keep your eye AND GLASSES "square" to the peep.

Please see my other comments a couple threads down about sighting. 

Regards,

Kevin


----------



## scott the shot (May 18, 2004)

This can go either way but I bet you will find that most shooters will pick a spot and focus on said spot. The reason being is that your subconcious mind is always correcting what the percived pin movement is, otherwise your pin would keep going away from center. So if you concentrate on your spot, dont pay any attention to the pin's movement and let your shot be automatic ( subconcious) then you have a good chance at hitting what your looking at. It almost sounds to easy,lol.


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

scott,
I agree with you. I focus on the x and let the shot just happen. To be honest I couldnt tell you where my pin is once it hits the white on the nfaa 5 spot. I focus on my spot and most of the time thats what I hit. I used to focus on the pin and shot ok. I shoot much better now that I focus on the target and forget about the pin.


----------



## jumpin jim (Sep 30, 2009)

When I started spot shooting, I would focus on my nock after the first X. I shoot a 5 spot to prevent any arrow damage. Robin hoods are cool at first. 3-D is where I prefer to score those. Aim small, miss small. I say just put your pin in the bullseye.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

"When we concentrate with some intensity, we can only tune into one thought channel at a time. Consequently, if the focus were completely diverted to aiming, the connection with the core back muscles would be lost. Obviously, some aiming will need to take place, but this should be done more sub-consciously than consciously."

Kisik Lee
Head Olympic Archery Coach


I agree. My focus is on the target, in the exact spot where I want the arrow to land. I sub-consciously bring the pin into the spot, I do not think about it. I am concentrating on form. The pin is in my secondary vision. I do not "aim" consciously for more than 3-5 seconds. After this amount of time my mind has quit aiming and has gone to something else...back tension...... hand placement.....when is it going to go off.....did i turn off the coffe pot.....thus I am no longer aiming. The mind can only channel that one specific thought for only a few seconds. That is why when I am "aiming" I am focusing on the spot.


----------

